# Transer 1 0r 2 embryos?



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, I am sure this question has been asked before by many women but if anyone has the time to give me their story or opinion I would be grateful.
I finally decide on a clinic in Seville  called Ginemed, even though nobody has really heard of them on these sites. They were the first to response to me so I just got into correspondence with them so I hope they are ok. From what it seems Spain is quite through with their responsibilities and answer to the Spanish ministry for health. Anyway, I am aiming for transfer in June and I don't know how many embryos to transfer. I have asked the doctor and he strongly recommends just 1 due to my age. I am 47, 48 in October. they say they wish for me to have a safe pregnancy and the baby healthy. They say that the possibility of twins is 35% if I transfer to Blastocysts and the risks to my health and that of the babies would be high. I do not wish to put my health at risk as I have a daughter already who is 10 and I need to be there for her as I am a totally single mum, there has never been a dad around, but I always wanted a sibling for her. The idea of twins is scary too but I also know that bringing up a child on their own is hard too, there is more you have to do to keep them occupied and happy, you are their contant playmate. therefore I wonder if two would be better. However , I do not want anything to happen to me and I do not want to have children that may suffer from permanent illness if I have two.

Now another clinic got in touch with me and they automatically put in two , think vistahermosa in Alicante. So why is it not an issue for them? Do they care less than the one in Seville? 

Anyone know what they do with older women in this country?

I would love to here your opinions...they date is getting closer and I have come so far with deciding to do this in the first place but now I am stuck..the clinic is also charging per blastocyst produced.. 2 will cost £3000 more...

xxxxx


----------



## Smudger12 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi  
My first ivf gave me my almost 10 year old son. I had 2 transferred and both took but I lost one early on.

I have just had an unsuccessful round (chemical pregnancy) at nearly 43 and again they transferred 2. My clinic said that past the age of 40 they like to transfer 2 or even 3 to give a better chance of pregnancy. This is Leeds in the Uk but I don't know if the same advice is given everywhere else.

Good luck with your decision

Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi KHapppy,

(I am answering under the assumption you are using DE due to your age although you don't have to confirm this.)

If they are charging per blast transferred, I would transfer one. The single biggest reason women transfer more than one at a time (I transferred 3 each time) is financial rather than medical, whereas with this arrangement there seems no financial advantage to transferring them together vs sequentially. 

The risk of multiples is greatly reduced (bear in mind one can split although rare). 

You probably have a better chance overall by putting them in separately - just say for some reason your uterine environment is less receptive on one cycle than another. It is like getting two cracks of the whip rather than one. 

I didn't have the financial resources to do multiple SETs, but probably would have if the costs were the same as it sounds like in your case.

Best wishes

B xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I have had DE treatment (double donation) in the UK - unsuccessful treatment at LWC Darlington, where they would only do single transfer due to my age (I was 45 then). It is much more of a risk to have a multiple birth, but obviously you can still have a safe pregnancy. Twin births can lead to problems with the babies, but equally lots of twins are fine. I then had successful treatment at CARE Sheffield who would only transfer one. The UK clinics are being strongly encouraged to only do single transfers. When clinics are willing to transfer more than one in the UK, it is usually if women are using their own eggs. This is because it is less likely to lead to a successful outcome if using own eggs. If using donor eggs, and therefore younger eggs, they will only put one back as it is a higher likelihood of a successful outcome. The chances of success with a blast of DE is 50-60%. 
I had two single transfers of blasts and now have a son of 4 and a daughter of 2. I am planning a further cycle with my two remaining frosties.


----------



## KHappy (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the lovely replies. I thnk the doctor will only let me do one due to my age, so I might not have a choice. It's a hard decision as in some ways would love twins, but I am scared of any health risks, I am 47 and I guess it would take its toil on me having twins. Just didn't want to waste an opportunity...I am going in June..I'm so praying it works...don't have the funds for another round really.


Thank you everyone


----------



## Clarabelle71 (Jan 14, 2016)

I transferred 3 blasts in Cyprus. Doctor recommended I transfer 4 however I was afraid of more that 3. I was 46 and had 1 lovely baby. I would do more than 1 if you cannot keep trying. X


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

My doctor will only do 1 Egg transfer, because of my age. I would like more and not sure how to get him to do that?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

I was advised to transfer just one embryo because of my age. I was 49. However, I insisted they transfer two as the cut-off age was 50 and I would not have been able to go back for a FET. They agreed to transfer two and I had healthy twins at the age of 50.


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

I’m 42 and that so amazing to hear. Congratulations on your twins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Have any of you heard of PRP it helps increase your uterus lining? I’ve had it done 4 times and just wondered if anyone else had it done or heard of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Ladies, I know I knew to this group, I’ve been doing IVF for 4 years and I’m having my 3rd transfer next week and wanted to know if anyone can tell me is there anything I can do to help towards getting positive result ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi khappy 

I think I would agree with many of the women so far, and only transfer one. I have a 3.5yo and now 6mo twins from a double blast transfer. I will shortly be 39. 

Theclinic recommended set but as we had two blasts but neither would be good enough to freeze, we transferred both (oe). I am so incredibly lucky to have my three kids but I found the pregnancy the hardest thing I’ve ever done. I’m fit and healthy and it was a v healthy pregnancy but my goodness physically so hard - and a hugely negative impact on familynlife with my lo. Two babies T once is also incredibly difficult and doing that alone would be very very hard. I think you would find it.l changes your relationship with your 20yo, as you would need lots of help from them. My girls also arrived early and managing at home while they were in nicu was tough.?

Whatever you decide, I wish you lots of luck- twins is also the biggest blessing, so know if you do go for two and get twins you are joining the best (but most tired) club in the world xx


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

I do understand how hard twins are my sister has girls and they were born 8weeks early and very tiny and they are so amazing but yes so much hard work, such gift. Thanks for your reply x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, 

I’ve just done my second transfer and waiting to do blood test and the waiting is the hardest part. I just wondered how many transfer people do before they give up? I know this is personal question to everyone but I’m trying to understand for myself. How many IVF transfers cycles have you ladies done and actually got pregnant from? I understand it’s private question. Xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Kelster,

Good luck with your result   The wait is definitely the hardest part of it all. Did you decide to transfer 1 or 2 embryos? 

I’ve had 8 transfers (own egg). It worked on the third IVF cycle 4 years ago, but I had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. Now I am 44 yrs old and so we are moving to donor egg. I don’t think I’ll be able to give up until I (hopefully!) have a baby in my arms. 

Hope your 2WW passes quickly and wishing you a positive result. xx


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Nicnik,

Thank you for replying. The wait is killing me, rushing from positive to negative thoughts. Looking for any symptoms but I’m on so much medication I’m not sure I could tell or not. I’ve used donor eggs and it took me bit of time to get my head round it, but you get over it and move to the next cycle. I wish I could say I feel the same, this road of IVF puts you on path which make you think of nothing else other than when you having your next cycle and getting ready for your next cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi KHappy I’ve had 9 transfers in total, 5 were OE (mostly MC’s). In the last 2 transfers I had 2 embryos put in and I’m glad I did, as only 1 implanted (just starting 2nd trimester). Previously I had usually asked for SET’s, but now very glad I went with 2. It was also cheaper at my clinic having 2 embryos frozen together in a straw, rather than a straw each. 

There is a lot to think about and weigh up re twins as others have highlighted in this thread though and maybe different if you already have a child.

Kelster good luck with your 2ww!


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Kelster,

I understand how you feel - I remember from my previous cycles swinging between positive and negative thoughts, it is torture and the longest 2 weeks of your life each time.  I hope and pray that it's a positive outcome for you.   

I'm still trying to get my head around DE too.  I know I will definitely go ahead with it, but just trying to decide on a clinic at the moment - I'm speaking with two clinics in Greece who are both great, just not sure if there will be enough choice of donors in Greece though to match my characteristics (blonde / blue eyes / fair skin).  I may need to consider other countries. 

In the past with OE, I have transferred various number of embryos; 1, 2 and even 4 with my last cycle (as I knew the chances at age 44 of more than 1 implanting would be extremely low).  However, with donor, I will definitely be transferring only 1, since it will likely be younger donor eggs and also as I am very slim with small / petite frame, and carrying twins would be too risky for me (although I realise there is always the chance of 1 embryo splitting).

Did you transfer 1 or 2 embryos?  X


----------



## Katie24 (Dec 18, 2018)

Nicnic sorry to just jump on but seen your comment about blonde hair and blue eyes I’ve just came back from Brno for Ivf treatment with donor eggs , I have very fair skin with blonde hair and blue eyes , the clinics called REprofit , my donor was 24 and she gave us 10 eggs we have 6 hatching blasts on freeze and I’m currently in the 2ww the clinic is amazing and the success rates with DE are very high so they only transfer 1 embryo , you should have a look xxx


----------



## Momfor4 (May 4, 2016)

We were told that if we transfer 2 embryos, the pregnancy rate Will increase by approx 10% compared to SET, and 50% possibility for twins and 1% triplets. Well, we got 3 heartbeats.... but did lose one at later stage during the pregnancy. So we have twins now.
It has not been easy but now when they are 2 years old, I’m so happy as they do play a lot together.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mom for, were the embryos genetically yours or donors were involved?


----------



## Momfor4 (May 4, 2016)

Cosmopolitan: both, but age factor was ruled out as we did do PGS and did transfer only normal embryos


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Katie thanks the info on the clinic you used, I have heard of Reprofit and will definitely look them up and possibly contact them. Good luck with your 2WW and I hope it’s a positive outcome for you.   Thanks again. xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Niknik I saw your post 2 and also recommend the Czech Republic if your looking for a fair skinned donor. 
Zlin, Gennet and Reprofit are all excellent 
Cheaper than Greece too. X


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you K Jade.


----------



## kelster17 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you for all the good info. We did ours in SA. Great doctor and clinic,  the distance is hard which but it is a lot cheaper than UK and Euro. My issue is my lining won’t building, does anyone else have that issue ? 

We had two embryos put back this time as I am small and petite, but the doctor said that it had taken us two years to get to that point and I’m health. 

We previously used Donor eggs, our first donor eggs, was a 24 year old and none of the eggs got to day 5 out of the 10 eggs we got only had two make it to day 3. My doctor, told me not everyone body -eggs can go through the IVF process. One thing I would recommend is don’t go with a donor that has not donated before or previous had positive results from there donor eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

